
Love and Loss on Mount Jefferson - wallflower
http://www.statesmanjournal.com/story/news/2016/01/17/love-and-loss-mount-jefferson/78367928/
======
torpfactory
I've climbed that route in late summer and it was the closest I've ever felt
to death while climbing. We didn't have the right gear or skills and shouldn't
have been there. I remember throwing myself on to the ridge at the top of the
glacier mentally exhausted from so much unroped climbing. I didn't tie into a
rope for over a year after that.

My thoughts are with the families. When I read this it hit really close to
home.

------
tempodox
Seems to be very broken.

